# Red Tape ??? Entry to Morocco



## TJ101

As i am planning on going back to Morocco in May,, Found this on another forum ??

ALL NORMAL TOUR DOCUMENTATION COMPLETED AND SUBMITTED, MANY MONTHS IN ADVANCE, THEN.....
If you are thinking of touring Morocco "Solo", with a group of friends or with another organisation....... do your homework!
Our normal confirmation from the Moroccan Authorities was late arriving and Debbie [the other half] was obviously becoming nervous. Don't worry I said, its AFRICA and THINGS CHANGE.
No she insisted, something is just not right! Days later the Moroccan Flag on her computer started to sway [Debbie's way of knowing Morocco is in contact]. Six double sided pages later and all in FRENCH and ARABIC she announced sh.....................t. Moroccan Authorities have issued new criteria for those wishing to tour morocco in a vehicle [solo traveller or otherwise] and it is now required that extra documentation/proof is submitted covering anything from Vehicle Insurance, Health Insurance, AND where you are going, specific papers/files on what measures you will take to limit the impact of the environment whilst touring through/camping etc and if you are thinking about "wild camping" completion, submitting, and Moroccan Approval will need to be sought AND MUCH MUCH more............
The submission, completion of all paperwork relating to the all new criteria for touring Morocco stood out in bold stating this would take effect from FEB 1ST 2010, and our next tour leaves on the 7th ...........As always it is unclear who all this documentation is aimed at and more importantly who will it effect. Whilst Desert Detours have no problems at all, being almost alone in being totally legal, permitted, registered and licensed in Morocco etc etc.
Anybody thinking about touring Morocco either solo or in a private group please make sure you do your homework. Border control is renowned for getting it wrong and/or offering their own interpretation. It would be a shame for someone to get caught-up in a clampdown on "illegal" tour operators; it would be very expensive to find yourselves on the wrong side of the border and entry being denied!
Also, those who have read postings on various forums will see that [the aforementioned aside] the issue of "wilderness" camping, particularly along the Atlantic Coast has re-emerged. Given the way that some treat the locals, the environment and behave in general..........Mmmmmm!
But as we always say.......however or whoever you are going to Morocco with........GO....It is a fantastic destination and one that is made for Motor home touring.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> As i am planning on going back to Morocco in May,, Found this on another forum ??
> 
> ALL NORMAL TOUR DOCUMENTATION COMPLETED AND SUBMITTED, MANY MONTHS IN ADVANCE, THEN.....
> If you are thinking of touring Morocco "Solo", with a group of friends or with another organisation....... do your homework!
> Our normal confirmation from the Moroccan Authorities was late arriving and Debbie [the other half] was obviously becoming nervous. Don't worry I said, its AFRICA and THINGS CHANGE.


This is a little disconcerting as we are due to leave for Morocco on the 14th Feb. so if anyone has more info I would be most pleased to hear about it, especially from any one already in Morocco that has updated info.

We have a large amount of gifts donated for schools in the more remote area's of Morocco and I do not wish to carry all that down there and not be able to enter the country for some obscure reason.


----------



## 24Seven

The details about the new rules have been known for around a month now and it should not involve the likes of people travelling solo or in small non profit making groups, its aimed at Rally's, Raids, sporting advents etc, but may well include a profit making tour group. (And it's in French not Arabic)

It's on the front page of the Morocco tourism page

http://www.tourisme.gov.ma/

Transtation of the new rules are here http://tinyurl.com/ycogpv4

Keep an eye on The Hubb which tends to get early reports of any problems.


----------



## TJ101

Thanks for that 24seven,, good first post  

Hopefully correct, and only for rally raids etc type of events ?? and should not be a problem for 4 Landrover's and the Atlas mountains etc 8)


----------



## whistlinggypsy

> The details about the new rules have been known for around a month now and it should not involve the likes of people travelling solo or in small non profit making groups, its aimed at Rally's, Raids, sporting advents etc, but may well include a profit making tour group. (And it's in French not Arabic)
> 
> It's on the front page of the Morocco tourism page
> 
> http://www.tourisme.gov.ma/
> 
> Transtation of the new rules are here http://tinyurl.com/ycogpv4
> 
> Keep an eye on The Hubb which tends to get early reports of any problems.


Thanks 24seven for the info and the links.

I have just had a phone call from the Moroccan tourist board confirming your details and the solo traveller is not included in these new regulations.

I was informed a list of electrical/mechanical equipment (tv's/photographic/toads and bicycles should be made and if requested shown too customs officials as they will be checked when exiting the country.


----------



## 24Seven

TJ101 said:


> Thanks for that 24seven,, good first post
> 
> Hopefully correct, and only for rally raids etc type of events ?? and should not be a problem for 4 Landrover's and the Atlas mountains etc 8)


I will be there in my Landcruiser in April / May planned route Here if you're interested


----------



## TJ101

Looks like you have Cathedral Gorge on the route,,  

Had a Landcruiser on the last trip,, didn't like the heat in the desert !!!


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Just returned from Morocco and we had no problems entering or leaving Morocco at the Tangier port, hassle yes but the paperwork was easy, get your passports stamped on the ferry and then all you need is the vehicle import card filled in, then produce the documents to the relevant windows at the port for customs stamp, simplesssss.

Bob


----------



## TJ101

whistlinggypsy said:


> all you need is the *vehicle import card *filled in, then produce the documents to the relevant windows at the port for customs stamp, simplesssss.
> 
> Bob


If you want to save some hassle and time,, took us 20 mins max last year through Ceuta

COMPLETE YOUR TEMPORARY IMPORT FORMS
OVER THE INTERNET BEFORE YOU LEAVE THE UK
In order to enter Morocco with a vehicle you need to complete a declaration of temporary importation form (D16TER). This is normally a three-part no-carbon-required form with a green copy, yellow copy and white copy.

However, you can now complete your temporary import form (D16TER) for Morocco online, then print it off for handing over when you get there. This saves having to find out which window you need to queue at for the form and means you don't have the hassle of working out how to complete it when all you really want to do is get through the border and ride!

Go to http://www.douane.gov.ma/MRE/ and take the third option (D16TER), then the second option (Saisie and Edition). Now complete as follows:

Prénom and Nom: Your given name and family name

If you have been to Morocco before you will have a police number in your passport in the format 999999AA, in which case click on Étrangers non résident (non-resident foreigners) and stick the number in the box.

If you haven't been to Morocco before, click on 'autres'.

Immatriculation: your registration number (no spaces)
Marque: Ford (or whatever)
Type: Transit (or whatever) 
Genre: Tourisme
Pays: Grande Bretagne
Date de 1ere mise: enter the date of first registration in the format dd/mm/yyyy
Chassis no: your VIN (vehicle identity number).

Then press Imprimer and print the page that appears.

That's it!


----------



## cater_racer

I'm thinking of going back to Morocco, but I think I'll ask Ray to sort out the paperwork, and ask if I can go with his party for the first day.

His experiance is second to none and worth every penny.


----------



## peedee

TJ101 said:


> Had a Landcruiser on the last trip,, didn't like the heat in the desert !!!


You or the Land Cruiser? 

peedee


----------



## TJ101

peedee said:


> TJ101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had a Landcruiser on the last trip,, didn't like the heat in the desert !!!
> 
> 
> 
> You or the Land Cruiser?
> 
> peedee
Click to expand...

 :lol: The Landcruiser,, I was in a Defender


----------



## daftpuddin

Whistlinggypsy and tj101 both completely correct and very helpful. Have just returned - no problems at all with relatively simple paperwork.

Might be different for profit-making tour groups though.

A very straightforward process. If you get to Ceuta during a really busy time, might be worth paying a few euros to the English speaking Moroccan 'helpers' to get you to front of queue.


----------



## Losos

I drove back from Libya through Tunisia, Algeria, and Morocco in 1969

I was not impressed with any of those countries, Libya was the worst (Had been working there for a year)

I've never read anything that would induce me to go there again.


----------

